# English Speaking Taxi Company



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear Listers,
does anybody have a number for a reliable, good and competitively priced Taxi company where the dispatcher on the phone speaks english ? 
I am sorry, but I only got to know last week that I would be in Mexico City so there was no time left to learn Spanish 

Any help much appreciated 

Thanks and best regards
Lenochka


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lenochka said:


> Dear Listers,
> does anybody have a number for a reliable, good and competitively priced Taxi company where the dispatcher on the phone speaks english ?
> I am sorry, but I only got to know last week that I would be in Mexico City so there was no time left to learn Spanish
> 
> ...



I know this is a longshot, but had you thought of asking the embassy if they have a list of approved cabs?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't depend on English in Mexico - it's Mexico. Locate the taxi stands in the area you're in and walk to them if nesssary. Most plazas and larger hotels will have them, as well as metro stations and bus stations


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

will do that - many thanks for your help, folks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I stayed in an inexpensive hotel that had a sort of captive cab driver that sat in the small restaurant. I asked about taxis at the desk, and used him all the time for the leaving part of the trip. At least if there was a problem with the destination, the hotel staff could help. And write the destination down. Get printed cards from your hotel. If it's a business trip, ask your host or customer or client to call a taxi for you.


----------

